# Marinated artichoke hearts



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Well today I picked the young artichokes about 2-4 " across. Put them in a bucket of salt water to exclude the pincher bugs as we call them here, earwigs to everyone else. Then comes the labor intensive part, peel each one down to the core, trim off top and cut in half. Put these in a large pan of water, about 4 tablespoons of salt and some everfresh or lemon juice to keep from turning brown. Cook for about 45 min. In the mean time start a pan with 4 cups water, 4 tablespoons of dry oregano, basil and 2 fresh garlic cloves minced. Put this on low heat. In each jar place a sprig of fresh rosemary and 2 fresh bay leaves. When hearts are done, drain and transfer to pan with spices that have been heating up, toss the hearts around till good and coated. Put in canning jars, then use liquid to fill about half way, now pour in about 1/4 cup olive oil in each, finish to the top with spiced hot liquid to about a 1/2" from top. Put on hot lids and bands, process about 25 min sea level adding 5 min per 2000' altitude. 
Then let cool, and enjoy.
Oh, by the way the jar in the background is the strawberry jam made yesterday, yummmmmm!


----------



## Littlebit (Apr 20, 2010)

Well you adopt me? Very Nice!


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

Beautiful artichokes and I love marinated artichokes!


----------



## TommyJefferson (May 12, 2010)

Dang you Bob!

I'm sitting here looking at the ham samich I brought for lunch.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

TommyJefferson said:


> Dang you Bob!
> 
> I'm sitting here looking at the ham samich I brought for lunch.


TommyJefferson don't forget to intro yourself in the introduction section. http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f43/
Sorry for the photos yummmmmmmy!!!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't like artichokes :dunno: but I do like your pictures.  Very nice!

Welcome TommyJefferson! :wave:


----------

